# InnSeason Resorts/VRI reaching out to owners



## CatJ114683 (May 30, 2014)

Does anyone know what the phone calls are about for the 'many updates and changes' that are happening with InnSeason Resorts?  We rec'd a call and were asked to be available to review the 'changes'.  They were supposed to call us at a preset time, but no one did.  Just wondering if anyone out there has actually spoken to anyone!

Cat


----------



## Bwolf (May 30, 2014)

Not spoken to anyone.  In the past we've received these phone calls.  They were about meeting at a hotel near our home town so they could explain all the wonderful things coming to InnSeasons.

We declined to attend. We are pretty sure it is just a sales pitch to sell points or some other nonsense designed to separate us from some of our money.


----------



## mtb2 (Oct 4, 2014)

*InnSeasons update*



Bwolf said:


> Not spoken to anyone.  In the past we've received these phone calls.  They were about meeting at a hotel near our home town so they could explain all the wonderful things coming to InnSeasons.
> 
> We declined to attend. We are pretty sure it is just a sales pitch to sell points or some other nonsense designed to separate us from some of our money.




I just went to one of these updates and indeed it is a sales pitch.  I got snookered into a Cove at Yarmouth RCI points week about 2  years ago and they offered to convert that to an InnSeasons points one (40000 points).  The interesting thing for me was that I could get 65000 points for depositing a Bentley Brook one bedroom week that I own and 110000 points for my 2 BR Country Village in Hancock, MA week.  In other words, I could accumulate points by using my other two weeks as points deposits.  Also, using the InnSeasons participating timeshares means I could conceivably enjoy my New England vacations within the InnSeasons system and avoid those RCI fees.  The mainentenance fee for 2015 would be $667+ and the cost was $4595.00.  Too much?  Any opinions?? I don't know if I want to do such a purchase but it would get rid of the 20195 point Cove at Yarmouth one and seems more flexible because I can deposit into their system.  Also, my daughters could use the points and I would not have to pay a fee for a different user as I would with RCI.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 4, 2014)

Are these RCI Points? The $4595 conversion figure with a number of points being in the thousand point range --- sounds like an RCI Point conversion.

Did they talk about "Home Resort" and "Home Group Resort"?

RCI Points has an annual membership fee PLUS a Guest Certificate Fee plus booking windows plus a $89 fee .... PLUS you still own your original week and have to pay your MFs.

Many times I can buy an already converted fixed RCI points week on eBay for a lot less. (like $1).

It is a *SALES PRESENTATION *with lots of half-truths and smoke ... just like all the other TIMESHARE SALES PRESENTATIONS ... stay home and keep your money, IMHO.


----------



## Bwolf (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the points mtb2 mentions are InnSeasons Points.  They have tried to set-up an internal points trade system for years now.  I'm not sure how these points translate to RCI.  I'm pretty sure all InnSeasons sales are now points, not fixed-unit, fixed-week like we bought.  Also, InnSeasons added RCI as an exchange company when the developer got mad at II.


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 3, 2015)

Just an update to this thread because we got tired of receiving the emails and decided to attend a session held very near our home.

From what the salesman said:

In 2010 InnSeasons and RCI came to an agreement so all new sales have RCI as the exchange company instead of II. 

InnSeasons Points and RCI points are distinctly different.

Those points clarified things we thought we knew but weren't sure.

Otherwise, the meeting was a waste of time for us.  

We aren't buying points.  We aren't switching to RCI.  We don't want to give up the value we have in a fixed week, fixed unit timeshare for the alleged benefits of being in InnSeasons Points.

The one thing of real value the salesman said "If you are tired of getting the emails, just delete them."


----------

